# 19 week delivery cpt needed



## lorilynn7657 (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm having trouble finding documentation for billing a less than 20 wks gestation vaginal delivery for fetal demise. This patient was induced and delivered the stillborn baby. According to my training, I thought we could not bill vag deliv until after 20 wks; instead to use the approp hosp E&M and 59414 for the placenta delivery.
Or can I use 59409-52? Thanks for any input.


----------



## tmerickson (Apr 30, 2012)

The 2012 coding companion says "for medical treatment of a spontaneous complete abortion, any trimester, see 99201-99233."  Then you would code the placental delivery. You are correct, you can't bill a vag delivery until after 20 wks.


----------

